# whats the best martial art to learn first?



## Sicilian Soulja (Oct 6, 2009)

lets say u have no experience and wana learn 2 fight..

what would u choose to train at first? for example karate or boxin or bjj ect...

reason im askin is because i wana get into mma and dnt know what to take up to start

ive got abit of experience in most areas however, i box wiv my m8z very often in carparks at night lol, i used 2 tai box and street fight plus i know most submissions

im thinkin BJJ is the most important since royce gracie kinda proved that in the very first UFC tournament plus its the area im least educated in since my striking is fairly decent

some places do class's for mma, im asuming these class's would involve abit of everything right???

would it be better for me to just take up BJJ and work my way into mma fights when im ready or to do mma class's rather then 1 individual martial art? what do u lot recomment??

sombody plz help me as im not sure what path to choose and i wana take this very serious im hungry to learn and be a sucess :tuf


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Its all down to the person however

If I was you, I'd probably look at going into muay thai again for a little while, boost your fitness and improve your stand up .. then either add A BJJ / Wrestling / MMA class

Probably an MMA class as it involves everything so that way youre not a complete newbie as you know stand up technique

Me personally .. Im currently doing MMA .. but now trying to find ways to add BJJ from another school and wrestling to my list ..


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

I do a lots of separate classes, Muay Thai, Judo, BJJ and No Gi sub grappling with just one actual MMA class a week. Its all depends on whats available to you really. I would prefer to do more MMA classes but due to they days they fall on I struggle to make them.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

All falls down to the individual really - my theory is focus on your weakness (as your opponent will) so if you feel really uncomfortable about BJJ then get to BJJ lessons, try finding "No-Gi" classes if you want to eventually partake in mma.

Study one MA for a set period (until you feel comfortable applying techniques learnt) and focus on another MA (maybe muay thai) do the same - study it for set period... eventually find an MMA specific class where your coach should introduce ways for you to integrate your muay thai & bjj to work together.. during all of this have a gander in the training article section of this board where you can learn on improving key ingredients of fighting such as your cardiovascular system.

Now you may dislike bjj or thai, so use the same process above but try many other MA's such as Judo, Taekwondo, Karate, Wrestling, theres hundreds...find the ones that suit you


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Sicilian Soulja said:


> lets say u have no experience and wana learn 2 fight..
> 
> what would u choose to train at first? for example karate or boxin or bjj ect...
> 
> ...


This must be an example of that thread about "the instructor interviewing who he allows to be trained to fight" 

In that case, some discipline is required - go with BJJ.

You won't win any fights when you brawl with your mates though. (not in the next couple of years at least). What Royce did was with a highly graded black belt. (5th?)


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

dunno why, but ive always felt that when starting a new programs that involves a strength, its usually a good idea for confidence to try that and then add to your game .. found it to be like that in other sports aswell


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Ive lways felt that when you start a new program, for confidence its best to go for your strength, and then add in the other parts ..

eg. if you a good stand up and want to do mma . doing muay thai will add some confidence to you and you will also improve your skills, and then add an mma class that would incorporate the muay thai into classes, but also teach you the basics of bjj and wrestling for example, that way you dont feel like a complete newbie by not knowing any art that well .. and then you go into a bjj class

but everyone to their own


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:good...I'm with Jeevan.

Depending on your goals...Muay Thai basics take around 6 months (assuming you put some practice in), then if me I would then add BJJ and then wrestling...again depends on your goals Thai is good for self defence in the street (try not to go to ground in the street!), submissions are a must in the cage and so is wrestling but atleast if your great at subs you do not have to rely on muscling opponents/or worry about going to the matt (especially if strength is not your weakness) but do not over look wrestling - above all enjoy what you are doing learn as many different arts that are applicable to your goals...if you have fun and do not force it and put pressure on yourself you will probably develope quicker and not get as frustrated....cardio/aerobic and anaerobic should also be a major priority without these your technique will turn to shit and then your truly buggered:happy:.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea I mean i messaged Jeevan giving reason as to why i chose certain types of MA for first choice so i might aswel go ahead and post why i chose them aswell...

Aside from what Justin pointed out (that a very large majority of fights in the street go to ground) The original poster came across suggesting to me he wouldn't be using what he's been taught in ways you and I would... he'll be "fighting in car parks"

Now me personally I feel the streets are already unsafe and doesn't need some kid thats willing to fight in car parks highly trained in Muay Thai- you just know its shit waiting to happen.. which was another reason why i suggested more Traditional gi-type classes - where the whole respect and discipline etiquette is highly common from my experience.yes i've been to MT classes where bowing is common and instructors will have a speak before/after training try to instill discipline and so on but alot of MT places i've come across aren't registered with associations, no officially registered grading systems, no insurance etc etc.... MT is a great art form - and it's got me out of shit but do we really want lads who fight in car parks knowing to how clinch/knee/elbow effectively?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

easily wrestling, if you want to fight standing you need to be able to keep it on the feet and if you want to work your jits you need to get it to the ground.

wrestlers pic up bjj very qucikly and it teaches you how to control an opponent on the ground better then any other art imo. you also get the added benefit of it making you very very strong in a was weight training or any thing else does not so when you start training thai or boxing you will have much more power in your strikes.

you can have the jits but if your wrestling isnt good enough to get your opponent to the floor its worthless, the same applys to stand up, it dosnt matter if your stand up is awsome if you spend the whole fight in the ground getting gnp'ed.


----------



## Sicilian Soulja (Oct 6, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Yea I mean i messaged Jeevan giving reason as to why i chose certain types of MA for first choice so i might aswel go ahead and post why i chose them aswell...
> 
> Aside from what Justin pointed out (that a very large majority of fights in the street go to ground) The original poster came across suggesting to me he wouldn't be using what he's been taught in ways you and I would... he'll be "fighting in car parks"
> 
> Now me personally I feel the streets are already unsafe and doesn't need some kid thats willing to fight in car parks highly trained in Muay Thai- you just know its shit waiting to happen.. which was another reason why i suggested more Traditional gi-type classes - where the whole respect and discipline etiquette is highly common from my experience.yes i've been to MT classes where bowing is common and instructors will have a speak before/after training try to instill discipline and so on but alot of MT places i've come across aren't registered with associations, no officially registered grading systems, no insurance etc etc.... MT is a great art form - and it's got me out of shit but do we really want lads who fight in car parks knowing to how clinch/knee/elbow effectively?


I wana learn mma because i wana compete as a professional, ive matured outa that street shit lol... but i can see the potential conflict from havin hood ratz trained up. personaly tho i dnt fink anybody on the streets wiv bad intentions has the mental ability to master a martial art and if they did then it may provide them a new focus and direction that could prevent them from crime. It takes alot of discipline, dedication nd even a change in lifestyle which benefits anybody willing to embrace.

oh and ive started mma class's, the trainers have recommended i start BJJ clss's aswel to help with my ground so im gona do that 2. my instructors said they have actualy traind with thee royce gracie!!!! :shocked:

im hungrey to learn


----------

